# Cheap arrow wraps -



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

If all you want is a single color then follow this link. You can't make them any cheaper than you can get them from here. Also you have heard of the Baker's Dozen, well his Bakers Dozen is 16. For 18 dollars you can get 8 dozen plus shipping and you can order them in 8 different colors for the 8 dozen. And don't forget his Baker's Dozen is 16 so you end up getting 128 wraps for 18 dollars. http://www.onestringer.com/index.php?page=mods/Products/showprod&catid=14


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I ordered a roll of vinyl sheet material from the Sign Warehouse: http://www.signwarehouse.com/shop/. If you have a paper cutter, make your own. Cheap and easy.


----------



## alay11 (Oct 15, 2010)

measure out the size you want and have a sign shop make them. I spent 20 bucks and have enough wraps to last me a lifetime, lol. you can get them to cut them outta their scraps, so it really saves ya some dough, good luck


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

yup I went to a sign shop and asked if they had any scrap vinyl. I got a bunch in several different colors it will be a long time before I need to do that again I gave them 20.00 for helping me out.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

*I picked up a few dz from this place..No complaints 6inwrap weighed about 8grains..I ordered red an orange..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-1-Dz-White-Arrow-Wraps-Carbons-Aluminum-Wood-6-inch-FREE-SHIPPING-/190575371233?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5f2d63e1*

*There used to be a guy on here that sold 5dz white ones for 12$ shipped.But I could not find him on here..His wraps worked fine as well*


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

door framing companys have scraps of the same type of material arrow wraps are made out of and you just have to cut your own!


----------

